# WoD- Warteschlange - wer bietet mehr?



## Bismark72 (13. November 2014)

Just4Fun und weil's mal wieder länger dauert. Mir wird gerade eine Wartezeit von

 

*169 Minuten *

 

prognostiziert. Server: Antonidas. Wer bietet mehr?

 

 

_(Achtung: ist nicht als Weinthread gemeint, sondern dient nur dem Herausfinden, ob es anderen im Bezug auf das Einloggen noch schlimmer geht.)_


----------



## Taiklos (13. November 2014)

Blackrock warens real 150 Minuten.. das beste ist jedoch das du nach 2 1/2 Stunden ne Meldung kriegst das die Charakterliste nicht geladen werden kann xD


----------



## Bodrius (13. November 2014)

Blackhand 289min andere Server nicht wählbar


----------



## Acid_1 (13. November 2014)

Rexxar - 0 Minuten. ^^

Was spielt ihr auch auf so überfüllten Realms ;D


----------



## Patrick20071 (13. November 2014)

277 Minuten auf Eredar


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. November 2014)

0 Minuten - Gilneas


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2014)

Bei mir auch Blackhand total voll. Schwankt zwischen 60 und 200 Minuten. Anderer Realm (Kil'jaeden) geht instant.

Tipp bei leerer Realmliste: Mal oben auf die Spalten zum Sortieren klicken. Dann ist die Liste inkl. der Tabs komplett wieder da. Beim Verbinden auf einen anderen Realm gabs jedoch eine Fehlermeldung. WoW neustarten und dann gehts. ODER in WTF\config.wtf SET realmName "..." den gewünschten Namen einsetzen und WoW neustarten.


----------



## Der Papst (13. November 2014)

das ist Blizzards kläglicher Versuch genervte Spieler zu einem kostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfer zu bewegen um diese extremen Warteschlangen zu umgehen und danach, wenn sich die Wogen ein wenig geglättet haben, wieder kostenpflichtig auf vom leeren auf den vollen server zurück zu transen. Nennt mich einen Lügner, aber genau so ist es

 

Edit: die Login-Server scheinen generell wieder einmal offline zu sein


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. November 2014)

Warteschlangen gibt es auf meinem Server keine! Aber es ist trotzdem nicht spielbar ...

 

Also freut euch nicht zu früh


----------



## myadictivo (13. November 2014)

ich konnte ne stunde spielen, bis ich meine garnison gebaut habe..dann war sense..ende gelände..finito..^^

aber bin ziemlich geflasht


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2014)

Hail to the king 

War aber nur kurzzeitig  liege so im Schnitt zw. 60min und 140min je nach dem.

 

Hab aber morgen frei und nächste Woche Urlaub, daher nich wirklich schlimm ich zock so lange AC Unity 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalari (13. November 2014)

Position in der Warteschlange: 2076
Geschätzte Dauer: 133.


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2014)

das ist Blizzards kläglicher Versuch genervte Spieler zu einem kostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfer zu bewegen um diese extremen Warteschlangen zu umgehen
 

Dort wo die massiven Warteschlangen jetzt sind, war bis vor kurzem, mehr als einen Monat lang, der Transfer weg kostenlos


----------



## Padawurminator (13. November 2014)

zunächst Posi: 2800. Kam dann aber dennoch innerhalb 10 mindrauf.

 

Eben nun: Posi 650, Wartezeit 540min(9 Stunden !) Blackhand^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. November 2014)

Position 3900 Wartezeit wird berechnet


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. November 2014)

Bin zwar online, es geht aber nix. Questen nicht möglich--> Quests abgeben verbuggt.

 

Gruppe bilden geht, aber für inis anmelden geht net --> Dungeonbrowser pausiert.

 

Das wird wohl heute gar nix mehr


----------



## aridyne (13. November 2014)

ich flieg wegen jeder kleinigkeit aus wow und bin dann in ner warteschlange -.- schon 4 mal heute 1000+ warteschlange gegrindet, 

ich dachte es gab ne beta?!?


----------



## Bismark72 (13. November 2014)

Ich fühl mich jetzt schon besser... 

 

Das mit dem Wegtransen ist ja so eine Sache. Auf nem leeren Server macht das Spielen ja auch keinen Spass. Es zieht die Leute ja zu den volleren, vor WoD sind erstmal massenweise Gilden auf unseren Server getranst. Ich hab ja auch noch meinen Ex-Main auf nem "Mittel"-Server, aber was soll ich den leveln fernab von meinen Gildies. Den spiel ich eh nicht mehr, weil der Server ja "Mittel" ist. "Mittel" ist schon ganz nah an "leer".

 

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass jetzt ein paar Spieler mit weniger Server-Anbindung sich auf den Weg in ruhigere Gefilde machen.


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2014)

ich flieg wegen jeder kleinigkeit aus wow und bin dann in ner warteschlange -.- schon 4 mal heute 1000+ warteschlange gegrindet, 

ich dachte es gab ne beta?!?

 

 

Die Beta testet aber nicht die Stabilität der Instanzserver der Live-Server - und da hat es aktuell das Problem, das im Grunde alles andere auslöst - die Instanzserver und da vor allem die, welche die Garnison tragen sollten fahren nicht mal annähernd Volllast und fast alles andere wird dadurch ausgelöst (die Leute müssen zur Garni, die geht aber nicht auf, das heißt die Leute stehen Shadowmoonvalley und Frostfireridge, dort wo die Garni sein sollte, zusammen und destablisieren und überlasten dadurch die Gebietsserver dieser Bereiche, wodurch die Leute ständig rausfliegen, wodurch dann viele Leute gleichzeitig wieder versuchen reinzukommen, was wiederum die Loginserver killt)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. November 2014)

und das schlimmste steht uns ja noch bevor


DAS WOCHENENDE


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. November 2014)

Position in Warteschlange :1575

Geschätzte Zeit:10min

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Papst (13. November 2014)

also ich konnte noch keine einzige Sekunde wirklichspielen, mein Charakter wird seit 2 Stunden nicht gefunden (nachdem ich 2x 2,5 Stunden in der Warteschlange hing...

Echt klasse mal wieder. Aber zum Glück kann man, sofern man per Lastschrift gezahlt hat, die Abbuchung ohne Angabe von Gründen innerhalb von 90 Tagen rückgängig machen, darüber denke ich zur Zeit ernsthaft nach...

traurig das zu sagen :-(


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2014)

Damit erreichst du aber nur, dass dein Account wegen "Rücklastschrift" gesperrt wird.


----------



## BoP78 (13. November 2014)

Aber zum Glück kann man, sofern man per Lastschrift gezahlt hat, die Abbuchung ohne Angabe von Gründen innerhalb von 90 Tagen rückgängig machen, darüber denke ich zur Zeit ernsthaft nach...
 
 

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Hardfanatix (13. November 2014)

Position: 9

 

Geschätzte Dauer: 104 Min

 

Server : Blackrock


----------



## Dracocephalus (13. November 2014)

Ich spiele nun schon recht lange...hab kurz vor BC angefangen...aber noch NIE war ich in einer Warteschlange für den Server!! Ich hatte mir extra(!) damals einen wenig bewohnten RP-Realm gesucht, damit ich in aller Ruhe vor mich hin questen kann. Ja, ist doof, wenn man PvP machen will. Ja, ist doof, wenn man Gruppen sucht oder gar Raiden will...aber ich bin da nicht so hinterher. Freute mich die letzten Tage darüber, dass ich nun endlich gemütlich ICC solo raiden kann und die Cata-HCs nach Transmogkram absuchen kann.

 

Aber Blizzard hatte ja die tolle Idee, mehrere Realms zusammenzuschmeißen. Nun drängelt man sich mit den Populationen anderer Realms im Realmpool und alle sind maulig, dass man nicht spielen kann. HEY! ICH wollte das nicht. ICH war zufrieden mit der überschaubaren Menge an alteingesessenen Spielern. Lags gab es nicht, aber immer jemanden, der einem geholfen hat.

 

Nun steht man gequetscht in der Warteschlange...ich hoffe mal die meisten springen schnell wieder ab, damit Ruhe herrscht. Besonders schlimm ist daran, dass 99% der Spieler gar kein RP wollen oder in vielen Fällen können. Und solche Deppen verstopfen die RP-Realms, weil sie sich leichte Beute und schnelles Leveln erhoffen...gnahh!!

 

Alles nicht schön...

 

D.


----------



## Désann (13. November 2014)

Nach 2 Stunden warten endlich eingeloggt und durch die map ins endlosse gefallen --------------_________________________----------------


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2014)

0 Minuten - Gilneas

korrekt so geht es mir auch.

nur das Problem ist eigentlich dieses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Was zum Teufel machen die alle in MEINER Garnison


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2014)

Also wenn man momentan kein Wow spielt ist das schon amüsant


----------



## hockomat (14. November 2014)

Keine warteschlangen momentan aber es sieht auch um 4 uhr morgens noch so wie auf dagonzos foto aus in der garnison und es geht gar nix zumal die garnisons server scheinbar eh immer noch down sind


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. November 2014)

Ich hab's vorhergesagt, jetzt haben wir die Quittung....

 

Dieses ewige "Kopf in den Sand" - "es wird von selbst wegehen" von Blizz ist einfach nur noch

lächerlich.

War das echt SO überraschend, dass alle zur nächsten Erweiterung zurück kommen ?

 

und dann sind wir noch so dreist und wollen alle sofoert spielen... Ts, Ts, Ts


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. November 2014)

Dort wo die massiven Warteschlangen jetzt sind, war bis vor kurzem, mehr als einen Monat lang, der Transfer weg kostenlos 

Aber es ist schon klar, das einige (so wie ich) einige Monate nicht gespielt haben und davon nix mitgekriegt haben ?

 

Ich hab auch den "tollen" Chopper nicht aus dem Grund.


----------



## hockomat (14. November 2014)

Na ja warum sollte man auch Transen wenn man jahrelang auf dem gleichen Server gezockt hat seine Gilde Freunde dort hat und im Endefekt hängt man nach kurzer zeit dann auf nem toten Server und muss gegen Geld zurück transen (ein Schelm wer Böses denkt).

Blizz hätte schon lange die vollen Server mal dicht machen sollen das wäre der einzig richtige weg


----------



## celticfrost (14. November 2014)

und das schlimmste steht uns ja noch bevor


DAS WOCHENENDE

 

Wieso?! Man könnte ja auch mal aussetzen? Was unternehmen?

 

Ich spiele das ganze ja auch gerne, aber ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, dass Leute derart auf das Leveln versteift sind und derartige Verzögerungen und unspielbare Inhalte in Kauf nehmen und sich durch die ersten Levels laggen....

 

Ich finde, man sollte sich da schon Gedanken machen, wenn man nicht mal ein paar Tage ohne WOW sein kann und sich derart durch einen Spielinhalt müht...


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

Na ja warum sollte man auch Transen wenn man jahrelang auf dem gleichen Server gezockt hat seine Gilde Freunde dort hat und im Endefekt hängt man nach kurzer zeit dann auf nem toten Server und muss gegen Geld zurück transen (ein Schelm wer Böses denkt).
Blizz hätte schon lange die vollen Server mal dicht machen sollen das wäre der einzig richtige weg 



Für neue Spieler sind diese Server schon etwas länger so etwas wie "dicht" (es werden ihnen andere Server empfohlen, es wird ihnen dringend davon abgeraten, auf diesen Servern einzuziehen) aber eine Charaktersperre wird es nicht geben. Wer nicht erst seit gestern WoW spielt weiß, dass Blizzard niemanden zu seinem Glück "zwingen" wird. 
Wer in den Genuss von unendlichen Mitspielern auf seinem Server kommen will, der muss auch mit dem.Nachteil leben, dass zu Stoßzeiten Warteschlangen da sind und zu Releasezeiten das absolute Chaos - dafür ist in "Stehzeiten" niemals tote Hose


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2014)

korrekt so geht es mir auch.
nur das Problem ist eigentlich dieses:

Was zum Teufel machen die alle in MEINER Garnison 


Ging mir auch so ähnlich, nur wurden mir kaum Spieler angezeigt. Nach 10min warten habe ich dann versucht, mich auszuloggen. Ergebnis: Instanz nicht gefunden und ich konnte nicht ausloggen.

Hab ich gestern Abend halt mit Alt+F4 WoW beendet und mich erstmal einem Twink bzw. anderen Spielen zugewand


----------



## dragonwizard (14. November 2014)

(die Leute müssen zur Garni, die geht aber nicht auf, das heißt die Leute stehen Shadowmoonvalley und Frostfireridge, dort wo die Garni sein sollte, zusammen und destablisieren und überlasten dadurch die Gebietsserver dieser Bereiche, wodurch die Leute ständig rausfliegen, wodurch dann viele Leute gleichzeitig wieder versuchen reinzukommen, was wiederum die Loginserver killt)  eine spirale des todes!!


----------



## pampam (14. November 2014)

Hoffentlich verbessert sich die Situation nach den "geplanten" Wartungsarbeiten.
Dass so etwas nicht ganz ohne Probleme läuft ist klar, aber wieso zwingt man jeden Spieler in ein bestimmtes Gebiet, wenn man auf den Andrang offensichtlich in keinster Weise vorbereitet ist? Zehn Jahre Erfahrung einfach mal ignoriert?
So kann man den Weg bis lvl 100 natürlich auch verlängern...


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

Hoffentlich verbessert sich die Situation nach den "geplanten" Wartungsarbeiten.
 

Die sind bereits wieder beendet

 

 

 

 Dass so etwas nicht ganz ohne Probleme läuft ist klar, aber wieso zwingt man jeden Spieler in ein bestimmtes Gebiet, wenn man auf den Andrang offensichtlich in keinster Weise vorbereitet ist? Zehn Jahre Erfahrung einfach mal ignoriert?
 

Das ist nicht das eigentliche und massiveste Problem, sondern dass aus irgendeinem Grund die Instanzserver, die die Garnison tragen sollten, nicht mit Volllast gefahren sind und viel weniger Leute rauf gelassen haben, als sie eigentlich sollten. So...und jetzt teste mal oder hab "damit mal Erfahrung", dass diese Server plötzlich nur noch mit einem Zehntel der Leistung oder so arbeiten^^


----------



## pampam (14. November 2014)

Ich hab ja auch ein Stück weit Verständnis, aber in dem ausmaß hätte es eigentlich nicht sein dürfen... Falls es jetzt besser sein sollte, ist alles wieder in Ordnung, wurde ich finde. Denn einen Tag kann man durchaus Zeit geben für eine Lösung.


----------



## Thoor (14. November 2014)

Ich glaube Blizzard hat einfach Mühe dem enormen Ansturm vorallem in einigen Bereichen nachzukomme. Hab heute morgen um 10 Uhr eingeloggt und bin durchs Portal und hab mal die Einleitungsquestreihe gemacht. Kein Lag, kein ruckeln kein gar nichts. Jetzt bin ich im Frostfeuergrat und alles hat ca 3-4 Sekunden Verzögerung. Ich denke mal Blizzard wird sicher eine Lösung erarbeiten, aber ob das jetzt deren vordergründigster Gedanke ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Blizzard-IT wird sich sagen "was wollt ihr denn? Läuft doch, am ruckeln können wir auch nichts ändern", das ist nämlich meine Standartaussage wenn Kunden anrufen und sich beklagen das ihr Server oder whatever langsam ist


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

Es gibt in wow ja ein eigenes plumpsklo in der garnison

 

Was ist wenn gestern alle gleichzeitig auf dem klo waren ?

 

Vieleicht kam der server mit der verarbeitung von soviel naturdünger nicht klar ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (14. November 2014)

das ist Blizzards kläglicher Versuch genervte Spieler zu einem kostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfer zu bewegen um diese extremen Warteschlangen zu umgehen und danach, wenn sich die Wogen ein wenig geglättet haben, wieder kostenpflichtig auf vom leeren auf den vollen server zurück zu transen. Nennt mich einen Lügner, aber genau so ist es
 
Edit: die Login-Server scheinen generell wieder einmal offline zu sein



So sieht's aus!

Und wenn jeder wüsste, dass hinter Blizzard ein Konsortium aus NSA, NBA, Stasi und Kaninchenzüchterverein Danzig steckt, wäre die kacke hier richtig am dampfen!


----------



## pampam (14. November 2014)

Bei mir bleibt mittlerweile ein Char im Ladebildschirm stecken und der andere kommt nicht in seine Garnison...

Da frag ich mich, wie das am Wochenende erst werden soll?!


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2014)

Da es schon so einige gibt die L100 sind, auch auf den Servern wo die Garnison nicht oder schlecht funktioniert, kann man vielleicht die Garnison erst mal außen vor lassen?


----------



## celticfrost (14. November 2014)

LOL jetzt ist sogar Baelgun voll -.-

 

Es ist wahrlich grenzwertig und ich fühle mich grad als Betatester missbraucht!!!


----------



## Avalanche (14. November 2014)

Platz 1288, geschätzt 83 Minuten. Auf Shattrath! Da hab ich noch nie niemals nich ne Warteschlange gehabt...


----------



## celticfrost (14. November 2014)

nach 40min warten kommt jetzt "Realmserver nicht aktiv".....

 

BLIZZARD GEHTS NOCH!?!?!?!?


----------



## Padawurminator (14. November 2014)

Platz 4100 war es bei mir gerade (Blackhand)

Die Zet ändert sich ständig, aber min. 2 h


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

Stell mir viele grad so vor...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKSj0Z0spqo

 

Tief durchatmen, entspannen, einmal bis 10 Zählen und dann überlegen, ob man nicht doch was anderes spielt bis Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## Hugo779 (14. November 2014)

1200 auf Shattrath, Warteschlangen kennt man da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

LOL jetzt ist sogar Baelgun voll -.-
 
Es ist wahrlich grenzwertig und ich fühle mich grad als Betatester missbraucht!!!



Magst wissen wieso? Um die Gebietsserver übergangsmässig etwas zu entlasten, wurde auf allen Servern die maximale Spieleranzahl gesenkt...sonst wär es aktuell nämlich kein Standbild sondern Servercrash...


----------



## celticfrost (14. November 2014)

Magst wissen wieso? Um die Gebietsserver übergangsmässig etwas zu entlasten, wurde auf allen Servern die maximale Spieleranzahl gesenkt...sonst wär es aktuell nämlich kein Standbild sondern Servercrash...

 

Mag ja sein, aber es macht das Ganze auch nicht besser.

 

Zudem: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/world-of-warcraft-warlords-of-draenor/news/wow_warlords_of_draenor,50296,3080321.html

 

Wers glaubt!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2014)

Das mit den DDoS-Attacken wurde auch schon bei buffed gemeldet.

 

Da kamen auch schon die Verschwörungstheoretiker


----------



## Crystania (14. November 2014)

Fakt ist, dass da wahrscheinlich jetzt zig Köpfe rauchen, die versuchen das Problem in den Griff zu kriegen. Zufriedene Kunden = Zufriedene Langzeitabonnenten = Kohle. Ich zweifel ganz stark an, dass die das machen um euch aufn Sack zu gehen... ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

jetzt kackt auch noch die webseite von WoW ab


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2014)

Platz 4100 war es bei mir gerade (Blackhand)
Die Zet ändert sich ständig, aber min. 2 h


Dito, grad nach Hause gekommen, einloggen, Platz 4299 ... WTF.


----------



## dragonwizard (14. November 2014)

platz 1270... wartezeit schwankt auch... und das ganze auf Nethersturm! AUF NETHERSTURM!!!! HALLOO!?!?!? gehts noch?


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

platz 1270... wartezeit schwankt auch... und das ganze auf Nethersturm! AUF NETHERSTURM!!!! HALLOO!?!?!? gehts noch?


Ich sag's gerne nochmal: aktuell wurden die Maximalkapazitäten aller Server mehr oder weniger stark gesenkt um die Server vor der Komplettüberlastung und dem Exitus zu schützen  ...ich glaube Server ohne Warteschlange gibt es grade nur noch 6


----------



## hockomat (14. November 2014)

Ich Geh jetzt schlafen und mache wie gestern einfach morgens um 4 aufstehen und da läuft's astrein weil sich alle den Tag über an der Warteschlange und den Server crashs ausgepowert haben


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2014)

Es ist immer doof, wenn man was machen will und dann nix geht.

Aber es wäre definitiv schlauer, wenn ihr Wow erstmal Wow sein lassen würdet bis alles wieder läuft anstatt jaulend auf einen Login zu starren.


----------



## celticfrost (14. November 2014)

Fakt ist, dass da wahrscheinlich jetzt zig Köpfe rauchen, die versuchen das Problem in den Griff zu kriegen. Zufriedene Kunden = Zufriedene Langzeitabonnenten = Kohle. Ich zweifel ganz stark an, dass die das machen um euch aufn Sack zu gehen... ;-)

 

wie es in der branche oft üblich ist, werden benutzer oft als betatester "missbraucht"....billiger kannst du ein produkt nicht testen....unzufriedenheit wird da jeweils miteingerechnet und grad bei wow und ähnlichen spielen, werden die leute kein abo kündigen deswegen.

 

kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die das jetzt so urplötzlich überrascht...


----------



## hockomat (14. November 2014)

Ich denke spätestens ab Montag wird es so h so langsam normalisieren nicht optimal aber da es keine Server firsts etc mehr gibt eh egal . Mal gespannt obs gratis playtime gibt wäre nur fair


----------



## Korgor (14. November 2014)

Platz 4287 - ich warte dann mal ne Woche, bis sich alles normalisiert hat und zocke CoD weiter.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

charakter login defekt wie donnerstag abend


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

unzufriedenheit wird da jeweils miteingerechnet und grad bei wow und ähnlichen spielen, werden die leute kein abo kündigen deswegen...



Ja, das wird sie...aber dann nicht mehr als ein paar Stunden bzw. maximal ein Tag...aber normalerweise nicht 48h quasi Unspielbarkeit, denn eine derartige Risikoanalyse rechnet auch mit ein,ab wann es kippt (alleine der Imageverlust so langer Unspielvarkeit kostet mehr Geld als die kurzfristigen Serverkapazitäten)..und das liegt in fast allen Fällen bei unter 2 Tagen...

Hier sind grade wohl nicht nur die Server ans Limit bemessen, sondern da spielt noch was anderes mit (zB.: warum laufen die Instanzserver scheinbar nicht mit voller Leistung?)


----------



## hockomat (14. November 2014)

Jo denke auch mittlerweile das da irgendwas grade bös im argen liegt und es nicht an fehl Kalkulation und dem entspannten das gibt sich schon liegt


----------



## mumit (14. November 2014)

wuhu warte schlange 54


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

wie es in der branche oft üblich ist, werden benutzer oft als betatester "missbraucht"....billiger kannst du ein produkt nicht testen....unzufriedenheit wird da jeweils miteingerechnet und grad bei wow und ähnlichen spielen, werden die leute kein abo kündigen deswegen.

 

kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die das jetzt so urplötzlich überrascht...

 

Du glaubst wirklich, dass sie das alles planen ? Die ganze Wut ? Die ganze schlechte PR ? Das alles nehmen sie so in Kauf ?

 

Ich glaube, dass sie überrascht waren. Überrascht, wie viele wirklich zurück kehren würden. Somit haben sie sich auch mit den Servern verschätzt. Das war ein großer Fehler, bestreitet ja keiner. Aber jetzt mit Verschwörungstheorien zu kommen ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## mumit (14. November 2014)

ich kann englich nach 4 std spielen woow und es laggt mal übelst dafür gibt es keinen ausdruck mehr wie ein server laggen kann ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_DE/status/533344774624141313

 

so da wollten wohl viele Leute Ihre Accounts kündigen


----------



## dragonwizard (14. November 2014)

aktuell wurden die Maximalkapazitäten aller Server mehr oder weniger stark gesenkt um die Server vor der Komplettüberlastung und dem Exitus zu schützen ...ich glaube Server ohne Warteschlange gibt es grade nur noch 6
ja schon... aber trotzdem... auf nethersturm... *kopfschüttel* kann ich alextrasza wieder zurückgeben? war ja nett mit ihnen aber jetzt will ich doch wieder meinen server allein  haben    ach ja und mal neben bei: blizzard hat doch nen teil der serverblades verkauft. können die die nich leihweise wieder zurückhaben und bei den garni servern dazuhängen?

 

edit: bin ja schon auf die zahlen gespannt wieviel zurückkehrer es sind und wie viele stück sie abgesetzt haben. wie viele abos warens ende panda? 6,8 mio?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2014)

Ich hab ja viel Verständnis, aber das ist ein absoluter Joke von Blizzard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann dem Typen hier nur recht geben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJ4cDFOflwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Absolutes Armutszeugnis von Blizzard.


----------



## revil84 (14. November 2014)

so nach dem ich Platz 1784 in der Schlange gestartet bin, bin ich nach 2,5 Std endlich Platz 508 und darf noch 30 min warten!

 

Ich kotz im Strahl!


----------



## GTMatze (14. November 2014)

Nachdem ich heute Mittag um 14.30 Uhr WoW gestartet habe, bin ich jetzt um 22.30 auf Platz 52 vorgerückt und habe auf Blackmoore immer noch 900 min Wartezeit.

 

LOOOOOOOOL Blizzard, habt ihr nach dem Start der 5. Erweiterung immer noch nichts gelernt.


----------



## dragonwizard (14. November 2014)

Nachdem ich heute Mittag um 14.30 Uhr WoW gestartet habe, bin ich jetzt um 22.30 auf Platz 52 vorgerückt und habe auf Blackmoore immer noch 900 min Wartezeit.  
hast gewonnen... kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen mit meiner aktuellen position 263...


----------



## Zahleb (14. November 2014)

Sogar auf Dun Morogh ~400. 

Seit classic habe ich da keine Warteschlange mehr erlebt. :ph34r:


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2014)

Ja, auf den anderen Servern, wo ich noch Chars habe, ist inzwischen auch Warteschlange. Selbst auf Un'goro.

Das geile ist, ~2min nachdem ich das Bild oben gepostet habe, bekam ich 'ne Meldung "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen". Toll. 

Naja, twinken wa halt ...


----------



## Anowo (14. November 2014)

Deswegen :

 

Customer Service
    
Gegen 05:00 Uhr MEZ werden wir die Realms vorübergehend für Wartungsarbeiten herunterfahren. Wir gehen davon aus, dass das Spiel gegen 11:00 Uhr MEZ wieder zur Verfügung steht. Sollte sich diesbezüglich etwas Neues ergeben, werden wir euch hier sowie auf unserem Twitterkanal @BlizzardCSEU_DE darüber benachrichtigen.

Diese Wartungsarbeiten richten sich an Probleme mit dem Betreten der Spielwelt und Instanzen inklusive der Garnison sowie allgemeine Latenzprobleme.

Gruß

~ Tyryndar


----------



## dragonwizard (14. November 2014)

na dann hoffen wir mal das die mehr bringen als die heutigen *daumendrück*


----------



## gratax (14. November 2014)

Blackmoore warteschlange 4500 wartezeit 700min...


----------



## C-Nexus (14. November 2014)

Ebenfalls Blackmoore, Wartezeit "nurnoch" 420 Minuten, und ich bin schon ein Weilchen in der Schlange.

 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xolBob4lwN4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

Die Spielerbegrenzung der Server soll bald aufgehoben werden lt. Blizzard Forum.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

Bzw sehr viele leute haben sich doch eine Rückkehr zu classic zeiten gewünscht 

 

Genauso wars damals 

 

Der Song hier ist so alt wie wow  und beschreibt genau damals die alte zeit und heute

 

http://www.tape.tv/gwen-stefani/videos/what-you-waiting-for


----------



## BoomLabor (15. November 2014)

Hey, also ich bin jetzt auf Blackmoore 4 Stunden in der Warteschleife (Direkt nach der Arbeit rein) aber ich denke mal das wird nichts. Habe bei Platz 56xx angefangen und bin jetzt irgendwo bei 1800.

Bisher kam ich seid dem Release noch nicht ins Spiel. Wird es in irgendeiner Weise Ersatzspielzeit geben?

Weil irgendwie bin ich schon bissl enttäuscht. Diese Woche wird es dann wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2014)

Wenn sie nett sind geben sie 1-2 Tage. Aber so oft ist das jetzt auch nicht passiert. Einige fordern ja nen Monat, was total unverhältnismäßig wäre.

 

Mal schauen, 2 Tage würden mich zumindest zufrieden stellen.


----------



## C-Nexus (15. November 2014)

Oder stattdessen mal etwas Kreatives, wie wäre es beispielsweise mit einer besonderen Heldentat: <WoD-Release ohne Nervenzusammenbruch überstanden>, oder einem Snickers-Haustier, wenns mal wieder länger dauert...


----------



## Thoor (15. November 2014)

Naja, bis mindestens morgens um 11.00 wird eh nix gehen, die Blizzard Techniker werden kaum noch nen Finger krümmen bis 5 Uhr.. sind schliesslich Informatiker  In dem Sinne gute Nacht allerseits ^_^


----------



## Doryana (15. November 2014)

Ich sitze jetzt seit Sechs Stunden in der Warteschlange...  Dauert jetzt nur noch 120 Minuten.  Blackmoore


----------



## KilJael (15. November 2014)

1 Stunde nach Ende der Wartungsarbeiten, Position 1260 auf Thrall -.-

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (15. November 2014)

Also DAS hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2014)

Also DAS hatte ich noch nie...

 

Das hatte ich sogar schön öfters...wenn auch nicht um 15:00. Allerdings sollen aktuell auch die Homepage und eben der Launcher rumspacken


----------



## Dcopperfield (15. November 2014)

Das geilste an diesen beschissenen Warteschlangen ist, dass man immer wieder Plätze in der Warteschlange verliert und nach hinten geschoben wird. Ich frage mich was der Dreck soll????????


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. November 2014)

stimmt webseite dicht foren dicht alles dicht

 

aber war ab zu sehen vorallem das in den Threads schon Bilder und Videos gepostet wurden sind vorallem von Spielern die seid mehr als 7 Jahren zocken


----------



## Skabeast (15. November 2014)

".....aber war ab zu sehen vorallem das in den Threads schon Bilder und Videos gepostet wurden sind vorallem von Spielern die seid mehr als 7 Jahren zocken...."

 

 

Und was willst Du uns damit sagen???

Sry ich verstehe den  Sinn hinter diesem kruden Satz nicht:


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2014)

Das geilste an diesen beschissenen Warteschlangen ist, dass man immer wieder Plätze in der Warteschlange verliert und nach hinten geschoben wird. Ich frage mich was der Dreck soll???????? 

 

 

Jetzt gerade wieder passiert? Eventuell liegt es daran, dass die Server erneut neu gestartet wurden (nicht nur um 13 Uhr sondern auch jetzt um 15 Uhr) ? Ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Loina (15. November 2014)

jo bei blizzard ist alles dicht echt ein mist laden,so ein Milliarden unternehmen kriegt rein gar nix hin,

Jetzt lassen sie die spieler einfach nur doof sterben ...

Hänge selbst seid einer stunde in Ladebildschirm fest,das kann einfach nicht sein warte seid release überhaupt mal ins spiel zu kommen.


----------



## Dcopperfield (15. November 2014)

Jetzt gerade wieder passiert? Eventuell liegt es daran, dass die Server erneut neu gestartet wurden (nicht nur um 13 Uhr sondern auch jetzt um 15 Uhr) ? Ich hab keine Ahnung

 

Es passiert dauern. Platz 1670->1668->1673->1670->1665->1672 p.p.

 

Ich hasse diese "Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" !!! Wem muss man denn bei Blizz in den Arsch kriechen um schneller dran zu kommen?


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2014)

Jetzt lassen sie die spieler einfach nur doof sterben ...
 

Nein:

 

https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_EN

 

https://twitter.com/Warcraft

 

https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_DE

 

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/15270807748


----------



## Loina (15. November 2014)

ach twitter so ein rotz nutze ich nicht^^

 

 

Es ändert trotzdem nix,das die meisten Leute überhaupt nicht ins spiel kommen seid Release.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. November 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aV_vHcunSQ

 

wenns mal wieder länger dauert


----------



## eMJay (15. November 2014)

2800 und 3 Stunden


----------



## Skarabrae (15. November 2014)

Wohnung ist geputzt, einkaufen war ich auch schon zwischendurch, und sogar die Wäsche gebügelt (!)....warte jetzt seit 11:45 Uhr..... und bin noch immer in einer Warteschlange.

 

Lieben gruss


----------



## justblue (15. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis sich die Situation normalisiert.


----------



## Loina (15. November 2014)

Wenn Blizzard nix unternimmt,wird es wohl noch ein paar Wochen so gehen.

Die Masse an Spieler durften noch gar nicht in den Genuss von WOD kommen^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. November 2014)

Wenn Blizzard nix unternimmt,wird es wohl noch ein paar Wochen so gehen.

Die Masse an Spieler durften noch gar nicht in den Genuss von WOD kommen^^

 

die Masse an Spielern wird gefrustet aufhören und kündigen dann gibs auch keine Warteschlangen mehr Problem gelöst


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

naja mitlerweile sind wohl schon allerhand meldungen beim verbraucherschutz eingegangen um das selbe wie mit d3 zu erreichen


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2014)

naja mitlerweile sind wohl schon allerhand meldungen beim verbraucherschutz eingegangen um das selbe wie mit d3 zu erreichen

 

Das selbe wie bei D3 bedeutet:


Sie müssen klar kennzeichnen, dass es keinen Offline-Modus gibt
Sie müssen die aktuellen Serverprobleme lösen
Das erste ist trivial, und attestiert im Falle eines MMORPGs höchstens die Unmündigkeit einiger Kunden.

Das zweite ist ebenso trivial, weil so eine Abmahnug ihre Zeit braucht und die Server bis dahin sowieso stabil laufen.

 

In diesem Fall ist Verbraucherschutz sicher eine nette Berschäftigung für Menschen mit zu viel Freizeit, bringt unterm Strich aber niemandem etwas.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

ich hab nicht gesagt, das es schn montag morgen ergebnisse zeigt. aber es hat bisher trotzdem immer unterzeichnete abmahnungen gegeben. blizzard, ea die liste wird länger


----------



## hockomat (15. November 2014)

Was willste denn mit dem Verbraucherschutz Blizz hällt sich voll und ganz an die von jenem besagten VS an seine AGb´s und ist von daher auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2014)

ich hab nicht gesagt, das es schn montag morgen ergebnisse zeigt. aber es hat bisher trotzdem immer unterzeichnete abmahnungen gegeben. blizzard, ea die liste wird länger

Sinn macht es trotzdem nur dann, wenn man Blizzard unterstellt sie würden die Probleme auf die leichte Schulter nehmen oder sich gar überhaupt nicht darum kümmern.

Die Realität sieht aber so aus, dass bei Blizzard die Hütte brennt und sie alles tun um die Probleme zu beheben. In zwei oder drei Tagen sind die Probleme dann behoben, und die Unterlassungserklärung wird in ein oder zwei Monaten unterschrieben... also dann wenn die meisten Spieler den Release schon vergessen haben...


----------



## eMJay (15. November 2014)

noch 1000 vor mir... und es schwankt zw. 60 und 1333 Min.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

noch 300 vor mir nach 7 std und es schwankt zwischen 30 und 290 minuten ^^


----------



## Hellbabe (15. November 2014)

3200 vor mir und ich warte schon seit 4h. Zwischendurch fern geschaut, teso gespielt, eve nabenher am laufen, und Zeit bis zum loggen, atm noch 5h ....3ter Tag ohne spielen..naja muss wieder weg. EvE braucht mich. blizz net^^.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. November 2014)

0 vor mir und 0 Wartezeit, einfach herrlich^^


----------



## eMJay (15. November 2014)

42 vor mir Wartezeit von ca. 2-4 min


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2014)

Scheint besser zu werden ^_^

 

Hab mich heute um 22.30 ca per RDP App in die Warteschlange eingelogt und bin nu pünktlich um 00.15 drin


----------



## Aun (16. November 2014)

ich hab jetzt ne halbe stunde gespielt.. 1lvl gemacht. alles öde. sonntag interessiert mich net mehr ^^ könnt ihr haben ihr suchtis. viel spaß bei 12+ std warten


----------



## hockomat (16. November 2014)

Wie so ein kleines kind echt schlimm


----------



## Aun (16. November 2014)




----------



## C-Nexus (16. November 2014)

Der Begriff "Suchti" wird heutzutage immer genau dann als Beleidigung

angewandt, wenn man vermutet, dass ein  anderer mit einer schönen

Sache Spaß hat mit der man selbst gerade keinen spaß haben darf.

 

-->Ihr doofen Suchtis = mimimi aka qq


----------



## Aun (16. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davon gibts hunderte. schön 10 std afk abgammeln und ne warteschlange kreieren


----------



## Severos (16. November 2014)

Also auf Aegwynn läuft es den ganzen Tag getreu dem Motto: Bei Grün ein Fahrzeug fahren. 

Unglaublich hart überhaupt auf den Server zu kommen, dabei will ich sowieso nur twinken, da mir Draenor bisher nur übel aufgestoßen ist.


----------



## hockomat (16. November 2014)

Wer sagt denn das die alle Afk sind vielleicht sind die auch in ihrer garni etc also die who list sagt mal nichts über das aus was der Spieler treibt


----------



## Aun (16. November 2014)

liest du auch mal genau? 

die guffeln im ragefire ab, lassen sich von lvl 15 mobs hauen. dadurch gehen sie nicht afk und können nicht gekickt werden. und so blockiert man mal stundenlang plätze. das sind eindeutige exploits und denen geht blizzard mittlerweile nach


----------



## hockomat (16. November 2014)

sry ich hatte mich verlesen damit hast du dann natürlich recht


----------



## Tinkerballa (17. November 2014)

Also wenn man momentan kein Wow spielt ist das schon amüsant 

 

Irgendwie muss ich schmunzeln wenn ich das lese!

Warum nur...? Ach ja - geht mir auch so 

 

Aber wahrscheinlich wäre ich auch verärgert, wenn ich jetzt nicht ins Spiel käme. Wenn man es allerdings von "Außen" betrachtet, erkennt man gleich, wie unzufrieden die Community eines Spieles ist, das eigentlich sehr Zufriedenstellend ist.


----------

